# I found a better oil drain plug setup



## 69800 (Oct 4, 2017)

L-SHAPED HOSE END - EZ Oil Drain Valve- The Easiest Oil Change!
SMALL ENGINE APPLICATIONS - EZ Oil Drain Valve- The Easiest Oil Change!

I have EZdrains on all of my cars, trucks and machines. I saw the Drainzit but without modification it does not look good. EZdrain make the EZ-109 for the GX-390 (and smaller) engines (M12-1.5). Plus they have a swivel head (L-001) or straight nipple (H-001) that screws into the drainvalve with a nipple. I will simply slide a drain hose onto the nipple when I change oil and remove it when done. Way better than Drainzit.
CAUTION. It does look like I may have to lift the engine up a little to install this drain. I will report back. 

http://www.ezoilchangevalve.com/store/p18/H-001%3A_Straight_Hose_End_3%2F8%22.html


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Stick to drainzit, the install is a breeze. 

I had the above fitting installed on my custom HS924, the lip of the fitting needs to be shaved down a bit so that the fitting would sit flush with the engine bed. 

Secondly, the fitting wouldnt screw onto the base unless the engine is off of the bed due to the position of the drain hole and the chassis. 

Drainzit may not look pretty but it dose the job and goes on in a few minutes.

You can see the fitting installed in the picture below.


----------



## legarem (Sep 9, 2017)

I ended my search and bought this from here:

http://mkrittenhouse.com/ca/catalogsearch/result/?q=honda+oil+drain


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Very nice.

Has anyone ever used Form-A-Funnel? Are they any good?


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

this is still the easiest and cleanest way to change oil in any motor, https://www.lowes.com/pd/Hopkins-Oil-Change-System/1000242155
available in many stores even used in many auto fast service shops and car dealers


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

CalgaryPT said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Has anyone ever used Form-A-Funnel? Are they any good?


Nope but I do use a 2 liter bottle cut like the form a funnel and it works great. :smile2:


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I like the L shaped ez oil drain valve, it has a place in certain situations.

I've never seen the Form a Funnel, what a great idea. Great in a toolbox or motor home.

And there are times I've made a funnel from a soda bottle, or used a funnel to drain in to a soda bottle.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm lovin' my Drainzits on both the HSS1332ATD and HR214SMA...


----------



## legarem (Sep 9, 2017)

legarem said:


> I ended my search and bought this from here:
> 
> Search results for: 'honda oil drain'


BEWARE

I received the oil drain tube yesterday and it doesn't fit on a Honda GX390 engine. Oil drain tube is too small. It can be inserted inside the 12mm threaded oil drain plug.


----------



## snow-shovel (Aug 13, 2015)

CalgaryPT said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Has anyone ever used Form-A-Funnel? Are they any good?


Yes, I have had one for several years and use it frequently below the oil filter on my cars or under the drain of my snowblower. Works great and will form and stay in any shape.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Looks like a fumoto oil drain. I had one on a truck for 12 years, without a problem.


----------



## adegrno (Jul 6, 2017)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Nope but I do use a 2 liter bottle cut like the form a funnel and it works great. :smile2:


Same method i use. Works just fine. 

Sent fra min SM-G920F via Tapatalk


----------



## 69800 (Oct 4, 2017)

*Correction*

I see now that this setup can only be installed if you unbolt the engine and lift is up a bit. Drainzit can be installed much more easily but I wish the hose was removable like EZ drain. 




69800 said:


> L-SHAPED HOSE END - EZ Oil Drain Valve- The Easiest Oil Change!
> SMALL ENGINE APPLICATIONS - EZ Oil Drain Valve- The Easiest Oil Change!
> 
> I have EZdrains on all of my cars, trucks and machines. I saw the Drainzit but without modification it does not look good. EZdrain make the EZ-109 for the GX-390 (and smaller) engines (M12-1.5). Plus they have a swivel head (L-001) or straight nipple (H-001) that screws into the drainvalve with a nipple. I will simply slide a drain hose onto the nipple when I change oil and remove it when done. Way better than Drainzit.
> ...


----------



## 69800 (Oct 4, 2017)

*Honda changed the oil plug on the 1332*

My new 1332 now has an extension where the oil plug is. I had bought an ez change hose kit for it but it no longer fits the 1332. The new extension is smaller in size than the block plug. I would like to use the extension. Does anyone know what metric size the new extension is. Neither my ez drain or drainzit will fit the new extension. I would prefer to use the EZdrain valve and slip a hose on when I want to change oil.

L-SHAPED HOSE END - EZ Oil Drain Valve- The Easiest Oil Change!
SMALL ENGINE APPLICATIONS - EZ Oil Drain Valve- The Easiest Oil Change!


----------



## 69800 (Oct 4, 2017)

Now that I get looking it looks like the extension drain plug reduces the plug down from 12mm to 10mm


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

69800 said:


> I see now that this setup can only be installed if you unbolt the engine and lift is up a bit. Drainzit can be installed much more easily but I wish the hose was removable like EZ drain.


I mentioned that in Post#2 in this thread. 

Honestly even if you do install the EZ drain youd need to keep a hose handy to be able to drain the motor when needed. I have drainzit on all of my snowblowers and its easy, neat and tucks away neatly.


----------



## 69800 (Oct 4, 2017)

I mean they added an extension onto the original block drain which was 12mm. The extension from the factory is about 1 1/4 inches long and is a 10mm 1.25 thread hole. I could remove it but if I keep it I can use my ezdrain with just a nipple rather than the drainzit with hose always attached.


----------

